# Help identifying a Mystery Truss/Arch Frame



## wspeid (Jul 1, 2015)

Picked up this trumpet lugged arch frame today. 

There's no badge but 2 vertical holes 3" apart.  

Serial #'s read:  N1 9   224567

The hubs are still in transit but am I correct that it looks like a New Departure A with the brake and toothed piece beneath backwards?

Any help ID'ing it?  Thanks!


----------



## wspeid (Jul 2, 2015)

Found a serial # of N1 9 224567


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jul 2, 2015)

I have a Peerless ? ring like that...Tom


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jul 2, 2015)

*Peerless?*



tommydale1950 said:


> I have a Peerless ? ring like that...Tom




Also seen similar Pierce..Tom


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 2, 2015)

Yes it's a model a nd hub. Looks heavy duty. The Chain might be earlier than the bike.


----------



## MOTOmike (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi Bill
I'm heading out right now to get my new MD drivers license (wish me luck) but tonight I will take a closer look and offer my 2 cents. Looks like a nice bike though.


----------



## Lux Low (Jul 2, 2015)

Sprocket and fork look Pierce but Frame is not, Emblem Bought Pierce, So Emblem or Emblem made would be my First lead. Peerless is not a bad leed but i have never had a pearless in hand to confirm anything.


----------



## catfish (Jul 21, 2015)

Miami? Where are Brother Patric, and Nick? They need to chime in on this one.   Catfish


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 22, 2015)

*Saw your entry, yesterday.  Thought about typing a reaction, then .. but
did not have much to say.  To tell ya the truth .. still don't have much to say.

Well .. Bill  (CABE Member wspeid) ... the fotos below rep a collection
of what can be considered fairly factual about your arch-bar frame.

Some of us may lean toward Miami as the parent-company for your frame.
Those lugs within the frame may shout Miami to more than a few of us.
But other companies utilized lugs, as well.  

A single, trumpet-mouth join can be seen in your frame.  This join is decidedly 
vertical in orientation. Other companies have used trumpet-mouth joins ... 
some are a bit-more horizontal in their distribution.  Yet, others are both vertical 
AND horizontal.

The fat, fender-bridge is a hallmark for Miami.  This is not always the case, however.
Some Miami-Built racing-frames have been observed having fairly-narrow tubing in
the makeup of the fender-bridges.  Your frame appears to have fairly-narrow, curved
fender-bridges.

The only manufacturer that did-not utilize a rear-axel adjustment feature (to 
my knowledge) is Miami.  However, more than a few Miami-Builts do have 
screw-type axel adjusters. Miami frames that do-not have a rear-axel 
adjustment are more-commonly seen in the field.*

In closing ... much more research is indicated, before an identity-conclusion can be reached.  

God knows I tried.



.......... patric


----------



## catfish (Jul 22, 2015)

I knew Brother Patric would shed some light on this. It may not be all the light, but some.   Catfish


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jul 22, 2015)

There's a "New England" bicycle on ebay right now that has similar lug like construction with the arch/truss. It's listed as an Iver. One of rapoza's auctions.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Iver-Johnso...320?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cfedcc658


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 22, 2015)

ivrjhnsn said:


> There's a "New England" bicycle on ebay right now that has similar lug like construction with the arch/truss. It's listed as an Iver. One of rapoza's auctions.
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=261973919320





*The first six fotos are from the above-mentioned auction ....*





























*These were submitted to the CABE some time ago ... by CABE Member, Ace ....*

















*Both Bicycles are Miami-Built New England models ....................*

*Did YOU Notice the Axel-Adjusters on BOTH New England Machines ?*


----------



## wspeid (Jul 23, 2015)

Found a Miami catalog from 1915 that included a model called the Miami Special that could be my project.  Thanks for the lead!


----------

